# Please check out my labels.



## luebella (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm not planning on selling any time soon. Just doing tons of creating, testing and research. Would you mind checking out my labels? Thanks so much.


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 25, 2015)

I like them. Simple, clean and easy to read while having all the info needed. I'd buy it


----------



## paillo (Nov 25, 2015)

Just me, but I would list ingredients in order of weight, e.g. is your castor oil volume more than your water? I'm outta touch having not made soap in a long time but...


----------



## luebella (Nov 25, 2015)

Oh you're right.. Good catch ty! Will fix that


----------



## Dahila (Nov 26, 2015)

paillo said:


> Just me, but I would list ingredients in order of weight, e.g. is your castor oil volume more than your water? I'm outta touch having not made soap in a long time but...


Do you not list in Sodiums? and should the iron oxide have the CI number.  I am in Canada and we have to do it this way
Btw Sodium Hydroxide is not in your soap anymore, otherwise it would be a lye heavy soap.  If you want to list glycerin on your label, (comes out in the process) NAOHx0.77= glycerin
Water probably is like 10% after the saponification process


----------



## spenny92 (Nov 26, 2015)

Dahila said:


> Do you not list in Sodiums? and should the iron oxide have the CI number.  I am in Canada and we have to do it this way
> Btw Sodium Hydroxide is not in your soap anymore, otherwise it would be a lye heavy soap.  If you want to list glycerin on your label, (comes out in the process) NAOHx0.77= glycerin
> Water probably is like 10% after the saponification process



Most people label by the rule of 'what goes into the pot' rather than what comes out of the pot. Unless you have your soap tested (at a pretty hefty expensive, I'd imagine) there's no definitive way of knowing what is left at the end in what amounts.

Perhaps that's correct for Canada, but the above method seems standard for most countries that I've come across.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 26, 2015)

My understanding is that it can be done either way, what goes in the pot or what comes out. I think for most, it's easiest to list what went in - both for the maker and the buyer.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 26, 2015)

My understanding is - what goes in, in normal names not inci


----------



## Susie (Nov 26, 2015)

She is in the US.  So, no need to list in sodiums, or CI numbers.  Plain English is what is required here, I believe.

ETA- I LOVE those labels.  One font on the front.  Elegant, simple, powerful.  I would buy it. Too many labels have way too much going on for my taste.


----------



## Earthen_Step (Nov 26, 2015)

I agree with others here, nice clean looking labels!  And you are legit in the USA, just fix your castor placement.


----------



## luebella (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone!
From what I've been reading the oils have to be listed with inci names. Is that wrong? I'd love to not have to put that all on there that long lol


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 26, 2015)

It depends on where you are located. In the US, you do not have to technically label soap so long as you do not claim any cosmetic benefits. If you do label your soap, you must follow the Cosmetic labeling guide.

More info: http://www.fda.gov/cosmetics/labeling/regulations/ucm126444.htm#clgl

They want common names listed in descending order.

ETA: I believe you can include INCI names in parenthesis after each common name, but you have to follow the same scheme for your entire label. That's totally optional though.


----------



## luebella (Nov 26, 2015)

OK so to play it safe maybe I'll stick with how I did it on lipbalm across all of my products. I just read a soap queen blog saying u do need inci. So confusing lol


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 26, 2015)

But your lip balms are also wrong - if you use inci, it has to be in brackets after the common name. The soap queen doesn't set your regulations, so if what she says goes against what the official site says, go with the official version!


----------



## Dahila (Nov 26, 2015)

Susie said:


> She is in the US.  So, no need to list in sodiums, or CI numbers.  Plain English is what is required here, I believe.
> 
> ETA- I LOVE those labels.  One font on the front.  Elegant, simple, powerful.  I would buy it. Too many labels have way too much going on for my taste.


you are so lucky, I have all the rules and everything must be in two languages , like that, only business name and soap name can be in English


----------



## luebella (Nov 26, 2015)

OK I'm gonna stick with just common names to make things easier. Thanks!!
Just to make sure. I have to put water before castor and use common names. Then they will be good to go?  I really appreciate the advice


----------



## sonoransoapnmadness (Nov 27, 2015)

Soap weight also needs to be in grams. I know you said you aren't selling, but if that's your goal, you do need both weights.


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 2, 2015)

I like them very much good job on the design.

Todd


----------

